# play vod



## manolo39 (7 Septembre 2014)

bonjour,
tout nouveau possesseur de l'ipad air, je viens d'installer l,application play vod pour visionner des films mais lorsque j'en sélectionne un et que je clique sur regarder, il me demande identifiant et mot de passe, je rentre ceux de mon  compte apple et cela ne fonctionne pas est ce qu'il faut s'enregistrer ailleurs et si non pouvez vous me dire ce qu'il faut faire
merci


----------



## LukeSkywalker (7 Septembre 2014)

C'est un service qui n'a rien à voir avec apple. Tu peux louer des films uniquement sur iTunes si tu veux passer par tes identifiants apple sinon il faut t'inscrire sur cette appli ou une autre équivalente.


----------



## manolo39 (7 Septembre 2014)

merci pour la réponse je viens de trouver comment faire pour s'identifier


----------

